# Rogers Cable Aquarium Channel-205



## PCUSER

I'm hoping people have seen these visual TV channels Rogers has.There's a fireplace channel, subset channel, etc. I've been flipping back and forth to this aquarium channel on 205 and I have noticed that every time I watch it's it's a marine aquarium. Don't get me wrong, it's wild to watch and the colours are great, but has anyone ever seen a freshwater tank ever? Once I watched it fir an hour straight and never saw any bullying or fighting.
Just wonder in'


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

Yes, prior to the marine they featured a freshwater Cichlid tank. They might switch again...


----------



## Dylan Hodges

They cycle between the freshwater and marine one. Test me though, the freshwater one isn't that exciting..

I do however know the person who does the maintenance on the tanks for the Rogers channel. Pretty sweet gig.


----------



## PCUSER

Still bouncing back and forth and still saltwater. Colours are wild and no signs of ICH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

